# A Few More - Tuesday



## sawhorseray (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 17, 2020)

Those are great! Can't even pick a favorite 

Ryan


----------



## robrpb (Nov 17, 2020)

Good ones Ray.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 17, 2020)

Got a few to toss in today Ray


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 17, 2020)

My smile is going to last awhile. Thanks!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 17, 2020)

, suddenly I want cookies! Those are great

Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 17, 2020)

All where great!! Thanks!


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 17, 2020)

Grandma and pelican is hilarious.  That could be my wife.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 17, 2020)

All very funny!  Thanks.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> View attachment 471266
> View attachment 471267
> View attachment 471268
> View attachment 471269
> ...



Good ones Ray.  Especially the   People who eat pork.....  
Gary


----------

